# Hey Milwaukee gorillas.....



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I might be in Milwaukee Weds and Thurs night. Might have time for a cigar or two.

Still up in the air as far as going, short business trip.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I am sooo there Pete!

PM details, we'll do an after dinner thang :tu


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

how come no one ever comes to madison on business:r 

am I that ugly?:bn



have a nice mini herf:tg


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

If it's Wednesday I am all over it like Rosie on a cheese danish.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

alright, a couple hours to kill between the north side of milwaukee to downtown at 1:00, then to waukesha for 2 appts at 2 and 3.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> alright, a couple hours to kill between the north side of milwaukee to downtown at 1:00, then to waukesha for 2 appts at 2 and 3.


You could come to my Bio lecture.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I could probably pass on that.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

backwoods said:


> how come no one ever comes to madison on business:r
> 
> am I that ugly?:bn
> 
> have a nice mini herf:tg


Yo backwoods! I happen to be in Madtown as well we could mini herf and I'll tell you how ugly you are!


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

If you get a chance, you should stop by Lake Country Cigars in Dellafield (stones throw off I-94) - I was there last weekend, nice place, and no MN taxes!:tu


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

wish I had time Pete. I'm done w/ class in an hour but a shit load of studying to do tonight.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

gvarsity said:


> Yo backwoods! I happen to be in Madtown as well we could mini herf and I'll tell you how ugly you are!


sorry for the threadjack...

U should look at the MoB thread and ride along with me on october 20th. The MoB sees you post but we dont think you really exist..no one has ever met ya:r

but if that doesnt work for ya, Ill hit ya up sometime to burn a couple:ss

/threadjack


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

backwoods said:


> sorry for the threadjack...
> 
> U should look at the MoB thread and ride along with me on october 20th. The MoB sees you post but we dont think you really exist..no one has ever met ya:r
> 
> ...


Yes I do humbly apologize for the threadjack and I swear I exist. Lately it's been so busy I just struggle to find an hour + for a smoke let alone an afternoon/evening to herf.  To get this back on topic wish I could make it up to Milwaukee to Herf with RA.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Oktoberfest at wiessgerbers gasthaus tonight.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Oktoberfest at wiessgerbers gasthaus tonight.


I know exactly where you are...too bad I am stuck at work. And that I work tomorrow after you get done with your appts. Great German food, are you eating there?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> I know exactly where you are...too bad I am stuck at work. And that I work tomorrow after you get done with your appts. Great German food, are you eating there?


Saddest. Oktoberfest. Ever.
9 people in the tent.
20 minutes to close. 3.50 for a coffe cup sized beer. *DJ'ed * polka music...


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Saddest. Oktoberfest. Ever.
> 9 people in the tent.
> 20 minutes to close. 3.50 for a coffe cup sized beer. *DJ'ed * polka music...


Wanna know why? There aren't that many Germans in Waukesha. Weissgerber's has good food though. You should be around Milwaukee for all the ethnic festivals...especially German fest and Festa Italiana.


----------

